# It's official, equa fleece rocks!!



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Got caught out in a major down pour this afternoon! Hubby and I were drenched jasper had a wet head and feet but completely dry underneath his fleece! Brilliant 😃


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

glad it worked out well, don't have one myself but tempting...


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

DB1 said:


> glad it worked out well, don't have one myself but tempting...


Same! Thinking of going colour coordinated at getting Tilly a nice brown one x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hubby likes Jasper's but said he wouldn't like a contrasting colour! Jasper's so comfy in it and I think he looks better in it than his coat! He looks so puppy like when he's wearing it. Just been to a Christmas market and loads of people commented on how cosy he looked!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Got caught out in a major down pour this afternoon! Hubby and I were drenched jasper had a wet head and feet but completely dry underneath his fleece! Brilliant &#55357;&#56835;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I know what you mean Georges equafleece has been a god send just lately he looks so cute in it his is a red one so looks lovely with his chocy colouring. Think I'm going to get him the next size up as it could do with being a bit longer in length then Harry can have his red one x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww they will look cute in matching fleeces! They will both be lovely and warm too!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Just ordered Molly' now. I went with the size 16 so I hope it fits. After checking out the measure guide etc it should. I went with the mulberry color there was bright yellow but thought I would tone it down I wonder how long it will take to get here? So much excitement today got my secret santa poo and now this it's just too much


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

She will look gorgeous in mulberry, definitely her colour! They should dispatch tomorrow, mine was with me next working day! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> She will look gorgeous in mulberry, definitely her colour! They should dispatch tomorrow, mine was with me next working day! X
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Can't wait!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Can't wait!!!


You are going to love it!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I can't wait I hope it will fit her! Love it on Jasper and all the other dogs that sport them. I don't think I saw Willow and Jake in them do you have a picture would love to see it!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have to get one of willow but this is Jake in his new one. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I have to get one of willow but this is Jake in his new one.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OMG so cute I never saw that one before He looks like he is a bit cranky ha! Made me laugh! How long did it take you to get it? I hope we will get Molly's soon we had snowflakes tonight Ick!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I think it was only a little over a week
This one is a little big but the other was a little small so it went to willow.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This is him in the old one

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> This is him in the old one
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh Jake how I love you So cute! I got Molly mulberry color there was a bright yellow but thought it would be too flashy. It's hard to know what color will go with her brown head but I think that one will work! Wow 1 week that is great I was thinking it would take longer cause it comes from such a far away place I think Molly will love it can't wait! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Oh Jake how I love you So cute! I got Molly mulberry color there was a bright yellow but thought it would be too flashy. It's hard to know what color will go with her brown head but I think that one will work! Wow 1 week that is great I was thinking it would take longer cause it comes from such a far away place I think Molly will love it can't wait! Thanks for the pics!


Haha, for whatever reason I was thinking Donna was saying it took one week to get it on Jake not for Jake until you clarified. I need sleep.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Haha, for whatever reason I was thinking Donna was saying it took one week to get it on Jake not for Jake until you clarified. I need sleep.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:Too funny if that was the case I would be like screw the equafleece


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm definitely going to have to get ordering! I need some Equafleece's!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:Too funny if that was the case I would be like screw the equafleece


I have this vision of Renee struggling to get Molly in an equafleece for well over a hundred hours before she finally throws up her hands and says "screw the equafleece!" 

My time limit would be five minutes max, maybe even less.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I am looking forward to the pics of molly, maybe there should be a video of 'getting Molly into the equafleece'!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Me too she will look super cute x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> I am looking forward to the pics of molly, maybe there should be a video of 'getting Molly into the equafleece'!!


You are scaring me are they really that hard to put on Will try and make one it might be long


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

No not at all, put it over her head like a jumper, slip the front legs in, then the back ones, done!!!! Jasper helps with getting his off  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Based on the expressions my two made when I put on their costumes, I'd love to see the expression on your poos' faces as you put that outfit on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

there you go! He gets so excited now when he has it on he wags his tail happily as he goes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Can I ask what size jumper did you get for Jasper? Summer has currently tankie size 14 and she's outgrowing it really fast ( still fine over body, but doesn't cover her back properly) so I want to get her the jumper for Christmas ( she really does not like the cold, so she'll appreciate it) I hope to get size which would last her through out the whole winter as she's still growing, but I'm just not too sure what the sizing on equafleece means, as her back is about 13inch long,but size 14 tankie doesn't cover he whole back..?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper is between 17 and 17 and 1/2 inches chest to tail and the 18-20 size fits perfectly. Renee has ordered a 16 for Molly but not sure of her measurements! Hope that helps a little 😀


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Jasper is between 17 and 17 and 1/2 inches chest to tail and the 18-20 size fits perfectly. Renee has ordered a 16 for Molly but not sure of her measurements! Hope that helps a little &#55357;&#56832;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Molly is about 15 inches to 15 1/2 long so I got the 16 I hope it will fit all this has me worried Someone had posted can't remember who that they ran a bit big??

Just checked out my online banking the equafleece came to 61 dollars Canadian in case anyone wants to order one!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

That sounds about right Renee! The 18- 20 would probably hang off her! They are stretchy too xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki has the 18"-20", it was a bit big on her last year, but now I have to give it a good tug back once it is on to make sure she is covered up to her tail. 
I think the next size would be too big. Kiki is about 13-14" tall and weighs around 7kg.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Kiki has the 18"-20", it was a bit big on her last year, but now I have to give it a good tug back once it is on to make sure she is covered up to her tail.
> I think the next size would be too big. Kiki is about 13-14" tall and weighs around 7kg.


I had no idea she was such s peanut! Do you think Dot will be bigger?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I had no idea she was such s peanut! Do you think Dot will be bigger?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Kiki is really quite small, particularly when wet or clipped
I'm hoping Dot will be about the same. Her dad was a big toy poodle and mum a smallish show cocker - both about the same height as Kiki is - although I'm sure Dot will be a bit cobbier - plus her ears are HUGE and if they are every going to be in proportion with the rest of her, she still has some growing to do


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I have heard about growing into the growth plate on their shins, but never growing into their ears. Are they a good indicator?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Bet she will be same size as Jasper! Just right 😉 x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is just a bit smaller than Kiki. They are the same height and Molly is 1 lb less I'm thinking I might have ordered too small for Molly


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh I hope not, Jasper's 17"/17 half" measurements are chest to tail. I am imagining the 16" is up to 18" as there is nothing in between! They are stretchy! Fingers crossed x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Renee I ordered the 16" mulberry one for Honey on Tuesday and the 18"/20" green for Biscuit. Honey measures approx 17" long and when I rang them they said the 16" is actually more like 17.5" so should be fine and the 18"/20" more like 19". Biscuit already has the 22" one but it's too big around his bottom. I don't find it keeps him mud free so I've downsized. Can't wait for them to arrive!! x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Janev1000 said:


> Hi Renee I ordered the 16" mulberry one for Honey on Tuesday and the 18"/20" green for Biscuit. Honey measures approx 17" long and when I rang them they said the 16" is actually more like 17.5" so should be fine and the 18"/20" more like 19". Biscuit already has the 22" one but it's too big around his bottom. I don't find it keeps him mud free so I've downsized. Can't wait for them to arrive!! x


Thanks now I feel better Molly is 16" long so it should fit then do you have a picture of them in it?? I ordered the mulberry too


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Even I was worrying! It's got to fit bigger though as they don't do a 17". If jasper was any smaller his would be quite baggy and I don't think he would like it as much. It's like a second skin on him, he loves it x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It may be possible that Kiki's ones have shrunk a bit? They get washed and tumble dried so frequently...
Kiki is lanky and long - they at definitely not loose on her


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Maybe, I did wonder about washing Jasper's, I might dry it on the radiator. It is perfect at the moment with his fluffy winter coat but I may need to trim him down a bit if it shrinks, lol! They are all such different shapes, so each poo will fill if differently I suppose 😀 x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well Honey's 16' has arrived today and it's definitely on the smaller side. It's not quite long enough but a very snug fit which surely would help to keep the dirt from splashing in? However, the 18"/20" that I ordered for Biscuit is ok in length on her but way too baggy underneath. Biscuit's previous 22" was too baggy underneath and he ended up muddy. Wondering if she needs a 'slim' 18"/20"?! Has anyone else got theirs? Have taken some pics and will upload later. x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Here are some pics:


The green one is too big but am wondering if a slim fit would work?



I just met my friend who has a cockapoo about the same size as Honey as his 16" looked a better fit until I noticed that it was pulled back quite far from his neck and not fitting like a polo neck. 

I wish they just sold an 18" !!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> The green one is too big but am wondering if a slim fit would work?
> ...


This is how it was for Jake. His 22 was just too snug. The 24 is s bit droopy but he looks more comfortable. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I'm sticking with the snug fit as they don't do a slim fit in the body suit, so the green one is just too gappy. Be interesting to see how the others get on! x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Kiki has the 18"-20", it was a bit big on her last year, but now I have to give it a good tug back once it is on to make sure she is covered up to her tail.
> I think the next size would be too big. Kiki is about 13-14" tall and weighs around 7kg.


Maybe I've been a bit harsh on equafleece... the 18-22 is a good fit on Kiki, the green one is definitely tighter than the pink one, but she wears the green one more and so it is washed and dried more.
Both keep her dry and she is active and happy when wearing them outside.

Dot's tanki is a 16" and not nearly such a good thing as the suit as it rides up on her as she gallumphs around... mind you as she is much more waterproof than Kiki, I don't put it on her much. I put Kiki's green fleece on her so you could see how much she still has to grow


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Jane and Marzi your poo's look adorable in their equafleece! Can't wait to get Molly's hope it gets here soon


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah, Honey is the same size as Dot but fully grown! xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Honey, Dot and Kiki are gorgeous!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

When do you put them in one of these?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> When do you put them in one of these?


When it's cold and snowy and icky out If you live in Canada you need one I think


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> When it's cold and snowy and icky out If you live in Canada you need one I think


We definitely don't get weather like that but I've been thinking to keep them fairly short and worried they won't have enough insulation. Though when their coat is longer they get wet and seem really cold from that too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I use then to keep snow balls off them. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I use then to keep snow balls off them.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ah. We don't have that problem here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I would just get them a rain coat or a thin sweater. Molly still is wearing her rain coat as it's not super cold yet. It does the job but when we have slush and street salt etc.. her equafleece will come in handy


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I would just get them a rain coat or a thin sweater. Molly still is wearing her rain coat as it's not super cold yet. It does the job but when we have slush and street salt etc.. her equafleece will come in handy


Mo showed me a very cool raincoat. I posted it to my Facebook. It has a removable liner and it is not expensive. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper's is somewhere in between the Kiki and Dot fit of the green suit! I ordered Jasper's to protect him from the rain and snow balls clinging to his under belly! It also stops a lot of the grit and sand their coats tend to collect! Best thing I ever bought him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't wait to til Molly's gets here! Should be soon Lots to look forward to. Secret Santa, equafleece and yellow dog (who knows where he will end up) so much exciting stuff going on here


----------

